# My E46 ZHP Convertible :)



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Some shots from today - I had the car detailed and new tires put on - then took an awesome drive!


__
https://flic.kr/p/tcxm7A


__
https://flic.kr/p/tcxm7A
 by Edward Dzubak, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/sXpHjt


__
https://flic.kr/p/sXpHjt
 by Edward Dzubak, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/teBaeu


__
https://flic.kr/p/teBaeu
 by Edward Dzubak, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/si3rRZ


__
https://flic.kr/p/si3rRZ
 by Edward Dzubak, on Flickr


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Fantastic photos as usual, Ed!


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

AndrewZ said:


> Fantastic photos as usual, Ed!


Thanks Andrew, I had the ZHP 9 years and counting!


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

EdCT said:


> Thanks Andrew, I had the ZHP 9 years and counting!


Amazing! 2005 330i ZHP 4 door, is still currently my dream car because it was the first E46 I ever drove. That feeling I got from driving it, is indescribable. :whip:


----------

